# Helpful blogs for New Members GTDoS



## Chuck71 (Nov 5, 2012)

My DDay was two years ago this past Monday. It was a rough ride. My story still exists on TAM. The way I saw things then, when you start posting on other's thread more than your own.... you are making a great deal of progress. For myself.... I went through the process rather quick (no kids). I started my journey about the same time as a few others. I started a new relationship and got on with my life. But I still kept up with others who started their journey around the same time I did. 

For those just beginning their journey here, I can name a few threads that give exceptional advice. I will list those below. As I traveled to Life after Divorce, I did not follow as many threads being started in the Considering and Going Through Divorce sections. I was wondering if people could post certain threads or (if extensively long) portions of a thread (page # to page # or post # to post #) that helped them. Hopefully threads will be posted detailing the trials and tribulations for males and females going through this. 

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/going-through-divorce-separation/61702-gutpunchs-journal.html

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/going-through-divorce-separation/63357-time-regroup-move.html

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/going-through-divorce-separation/60683-what-do-i-dont-know.html

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/going-through-divorce-separation/164673-long-painful-path.html

While you read these threads (especially when they are dealing with infidelity) pay extra heed to these four posters.... 1-Conrad, 2-Mavash, 3-Three Strikes, 4-Happyman64

I would have added CeeGee but he nuked his


----------

